# Homemade MRE Nutritional Facts Creator



## closetprepper2020 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,

A while back I made my own MRE's and vacuum packed them. The biggest problem I had was remembering exactly what was in the bag. With everything laying on top of each other and crushed down it was near impossible to see. So...I created a form that I could fill out and print a one sheet page that I could put into the bag and I could see what was in it along with the nutritional facts like calories, protein, carbs, etc.

I thought this was a useful tool so I would share with my fellow preppers. Enjoy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, that would be helpful!


----------

